# Setting up a fry tank (video)



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I got a new 140G tank for my liveing room, so I moved the 66G tank I had there with Tropheus fry to a upstairs guest room where I already had a few small tanks.






Enjoy opcorn:


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

All right the new tank is in it's place, been leveled and a few other things.

The old tank that was ony 66G made some nasty marks in the wooden floor, so I cut som plywood squares in hope that this nearly 3 times bigger tank won't make more deep marks in the floor.


I silicone glues 2 baffles in the back left cornor for a mat filter or HMF, what ever name you like to call it. I used some BTN slimline 3D background for this, I could also have used glass. But I got the two free from the LFS, so why not use em :thumb:



Cut some Filter mat/sponge fitting the cornor, poked a hole and mounted a small peace of bend hoze, to shoot the water form the powerhead towards the surface. 


Im useing a AquaClear 70 Powerhead for the cornor filter, moveing 400gph (1500 L/h)


Behind the mat I use "Bio wheels" a bio ball, thats sinking. Not to mistake for the HOB filter BIO-Wheel, it's not the same as the picture below shows.




A 300 watt Eheim/JÃƒÂ¤ger heater (of course a jÃƒÂ¤ger) :lol: 


Also added 2x Tunze 6025 turbell nanostreem powerheads, each moveing 660 gph (2500 L/h)or total 1320 gph (5000 L/h) on differential timer and substrate 0.8-1.2 mm quatz "tanganykia sand" + some water 140 gallon +/- :thumb: 


I'll give it a few days to raise to room temp, there is no hurry so no need to use the heater to heat up 140 gallons of cold tap water.

I also have a AM-top 1200 canister 316 gph (1200 L/h) im gonna ad, but it's running on a different tank and no need to move it untill there is somekinda bio load for it to work with. The "bio wheels" behind the mat is also seeded, taken some from a sump hooked up to my tank in the bedroom.

Max turnover 2032 gph (7700 L/h) / 14x, medium turnover 1372 gph (5200 L/h) / 10x and min turnover 712 gph (2700 L/h) 5x.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

The fry is now back in the liveing room in there new home


----------



## airlopez1 (Aug 8, 2010)

So basically you have a large sponge filter in tank. That is your sole filter? When you clean it, do you remove the large blue sponge/wall? Looks very cool, and innovative!


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes Large sponge filter with bio media, plus the option to hide the heater. Over time the bright blue collor will be dulled down by algea growth ect. ect.

I also have a Canister on the tank as mentioned in a preveus post.

About cleaning, I don't really plan on cleaning the cornor sponge filter. It should be big enough to handle the bio load and break everything down without clogging up, I have another tank with a mat filter in that I have never cleaned and it's been running more then 4 years.

This tank is setup to be viewed from the right end, so don't mind that it's not looking so great with the sponge and bio media in the left side. But as you can see there are some gunk in the filter but not much and the water is crystal clear, most time it looks like the fish are floating susended in air. I do nothing but feed, vacum the substrate a bit when I do water changes and thats it.


----------



## airlopez1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice job Pali!


----------



## ceb2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, very nice, thanks for the info and video !


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comments

Here is the video of the new 140 gallon tanganykia tank, been a little slow at editing the video and finding music.






opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## linhy123 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think you need buy a new one.


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

this setup is super sick can you do like a step by step for yhour corner filter? messaage me if you can


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

linhy123 said:


> I think you need buy a new one.


A new one of what, a new tank?



familyman0810 said:


> this setup is super sick can you do like a step by step for yhour corner filter? messaage me if you can


PM sent and thanks man for the super sick comment 

Cheers


----------

